# Shipping container cost from Perth



## fozzie54 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hello everyone...my question is ..has anybody recently shipped their stuff over in a container from Perth ..Western Australia..to Manila...household items and tools..
10 or 20 foot container...
Curious about cost of this..can't find out until Monday...and I want to send before I leave...

Thank you in advance for any replies

Fozzie
Western Australia


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Shipping*



fozzie54 said:


> Hello everyone...my question is ..has anybody recently shipped their stuff over in a container from Perth ..Western Australia..to Manila...household items and tools..
> 10 or 20 foot container...
> Curious about cost of this..can't find out until Monday...and I want to send before I leave...
> 
> ...


Hi Fozzie,

Wish I had information for you but have never sent anything from there.
*How about it everyone, does anyone have any info that might help here???

Thanks

Gene
*


----------

